# Nachtrag zu: 15% Exklusiv-Rabatt für Anglerboard-Mitglieder von Hemingway



## Anglerboard-Team (25. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Anglerboard Mitglieder,

am Montag haben wir euch per Newsletter auf die 15% Exklusiv-Rabatt-Aktion für Anglerboard-Mitglieder von Hemingway aufmerksam gemacht.

Die Aktion fand so regen Anklang, dass die Webserver von Hemingway ihren Dienst verweigerten.

Mittlerweile läuft der Onlineshop wieder, und ihr könnt wieder bestellen!

Hier nochmal die Adresse des Shops: http://www.factory-shop.de

Und >>hier<< könnt ihr euch den Newsletter mit den Angeboten nochmal ansehen.


----------

